# Über Karneval nach Westkapelle



## Eifel (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo
Suche nochnen Süchtiegen der mit mir über Karneval nach Westkapelle zum Brandungsangeln fährt.Für mich ist es das erste mal.Oder bei wem ich mich anschliessen könnte ich komme aus Monschau.Zeit und Datum wird dann abgesprochen.Bis denn


----------



## Ra.T (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*

Hallo ...,
Februar oder März find ich noch zu früh für Westkapelle.
Da ist noch kaum Fisch da.
Versuche es lieber weiter Landeinwärtz Richtung Vlissingen.
Bei Westkapelle wirst du zu dieser Jahreszeit wohl enttäuscht werden.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## z9r (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*

Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung.Genau die Richtige Zeit für Scharrel(Klischen) Dorsch und Wittling.War in Januar schon da,und bin über Karneval auch wieder da.Die Ebbe liegt in den Abendstunden,dann solltest du nach Zoutelande an den Strand,bei dem kleinen Leuchtturm ansonsten Tagsüber in Westkapelle auf den langen Steg,aber bitte nur geradeaus oder nach links Angeln,rechts gibt es Hänger.#6


----------



## Ra.T (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fänd es sehr schön, wenn ihr nach eurem Aufenthalt kurz einem Fangbericht posten könntet.

PS. Vom Steeg in Westkapelle nicht zu weit geradeaus werfen, da ist bei ca 50 Metern die Fahrrinne, oder immer schön schnell einholen, sonst verlierst du leider zu häufig deine Vorfächer.
Im Angelladen gibts so Auftriebsstücke, die das Blei beim einholen 
nach oben heben und bei Hängern lösen.
Auf dem Steeg siehst du an der Spitze links einen großen Pfahl im Wasser. Vom Pfahl aus nach rechts schauen und die erste Boje die du dann siehst, genau dazwischen  kannst du werfen. 
mfg
Ralf


----------



## z9r (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*

Hier nun mal mein Bericht vom Karnevalswochenende in Den Osse.
Freitag Anreise, leichtes Schneegestöber auf der Autobahn.
Samstag, Würmer gekauft und Auto gepackt um am späten Nachmittag trotz der Kälte nach Westkapelle zu Fahren,als es dann losgehen sollte begann es recht heftig zu Schneien,also Angeln auf Sonntag verschoben.
Sonntag, Kalt -1,5 Grad Wind Ost-Nord Ost gegen Nachmittag Stärker werdend gefühlte minus 10 Grad.
Habe mich dann aber gegen Abend noch nach Neelte Jahns aufgemacht um am Aussenhafen am ende vom Hafendamm einen Versuch zu Starten.Nach 2 Stunden Aufgegeben da Ich meine Hände kaum noch gespürt habe.
Fangergebniss: 1 Möve die der Wind in meine Schnur gedrückt hatte, und sich gegen ihre Befreiung heftig Gewehrt hat!!!!!!!#q


----------



## Boedchen (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*



z9r schrieb:


> Hier nun mal mein Bericht vom Karnevalswochenende in Den Osse.
> Freitag Anreise, leichtes Schneegestöber auf der Autobahn.
> Samstag, Würmer gekauft und Auto gepackt um am späten Nachmittag trotz der Kälte nach Westkapelle zu Fahren,als es dann losgehen sollte begann es recht heftig zu Schneien,also Angeln auf Sonntag verschoben.
> Sonntag, Kalt -1,5 Grad Wind Ost-Nord Ost gegen Nachmittag Stärker werdend gefühlte minus 10 Grad.
> ...



Schade für Euch, hoffe aber die "Ente" süss sauer war lecker und Ihr hattet sonst eine schöne Zeit.
Es kommen auch wieder fangtage


----------



## Ra.T (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*

Hallo zusammen,
ein freundlicher Kollege sandte mir noch den folgenden Link zu:
http://www.zeevisland.com/vangstberichten/vangstberichten.php?maand=2&jaar=2013&type=1

Sofern die Berichte stimmen, könnte man sich so evtl. eine Route der Orte zum z.B. abangeln erstellen (oder so ähnlich).

Oder einfach nur schauen, wo die Einheimischen so ans Wasser gehen.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## hydrophil (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*

nach dem, was man so in der BE - NL presse liest, ist es derzeit quasi ueberall an der kueste ziemlich schlecht.

einzig in den tiefwasserhaefen geht es wohl ganz gut.

edit: lese gerade, dass in und um vlissingen wohl noch recht gut gefangen wurde


----------



## Eifel (19. März 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*

Hallo
Da ich es über karneval nicht geschaft habe ans wasser zu kommen war ich letztes Wochenende in zoutlande,als ich bepackt am kleinen Leuchtturm vorbei war und aufs wasser sehen konnte blieb mir die spucke weck.Der kommplette Strand so weit das Auge sehen konnte alles voll Angler kein Platz für mich wahnsinn,nach knapp 1,5std immer wieder küste abfahren parkplatz suchen entlich platz.Ab zum Wasser dort wurde ich Freundlich draufhinngewisen noch 100meter zum letzten Angler abstand zu halten warum na ich bin mitten in den sea cup geplatzt ja nu wurd mir einiges klar es war ein klasse schauspiel.Gefangen hab ich nichts aber schön wars.


----------



## Ra.T (19. März 2013)

*AW: Über Karneval nach Westkapelle*

Hallo...,
eigentlich kannst du einem ja leid tun. Erst der weite Weg und dann so etwas.
Ist mir aber letztes Jahr im Herbst auch so ergangen.
Da waren in Zoutelande und Umgebung die Worldshorefishing etc..
Wenn du evtl. über Ostern noch einmal dein Glück versuchen möchtest, dann kannst du mir mal eine priv. Mitteilung senden. Vielleicht kann ich dir bei deiner nächsten Platzauswahl ja weiterhelfen. Ich werde da ab Ende März in der Gegend sein.


----------

